# ??Begginer USA GP-9 sound help a newbie.....



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate to even ask these questions as they are probably very elementry, however here goes. I bought a USA GP-9 that is probably about 12 years old and only run for less than 1 hour. The manual says its sound ready. I want to add sound to the engine. I have a traditional powered track, single loop, no DCC. The litature included in the box shows sound available from USA to fit the GP-9. I went to USA web site and I dont see this available. Does this sound just plug in or would this have to be soldered in? Would there be other sound that would fit this engine. Any other things that you think I should keep in mind would be great. Thanks for your help and ideas.


Foamer01


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

That's an old advertisement that came with the engine. I had several with my nw2's I called and was told that was discontinued several years ago. You could wait for the new QSI plug n play board due out sometime I say SOMETIME in the future or if you are somewhat of a wiring guru you could add Phoenix sound to it. Some of the other guy's on here will chime in on that aspect or also a dallee board too. The Regal I use QSI/g-wire cause its EASY 20 minutes and you are up and running with full sound and control with the Airwire T9000 throttle, and I AM electrically and wiring challenged. Hee hee


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

"Sound ready" probably just means it has a speaker in it. I also use the QSI cards--the sound quality is excellent. I'm not sure when the plug and play version for USAT is coming out--soon I hope. Otherwise you have to do some wiring. It's a little tricky


Phoenix sound is also excellent but would require somewhat more complicated wiring


If you run the train on conventional DC power you won't have much control over the sounds with QSI. If you went with Phoenix and conventional DC you could trigger horn and whistle by installing reed switches in the loco and setting magnets on the track.QSI makes a track interface, the "Quantum Engineer" which lets you trigger the sounds with conventional DC power. You cna see it at their website qsisolutions.com



I use the combinaton of QSI and Airiwire, which gives you remote control of the loco and the sounds. But it's pricey


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe that those older"sound ready" USA locomotives were setup to install Lionel Raisounds with a deal that Ro made with TAStudios.
TAStudios was recently bought by Lionel and as of now is not selling to the aftermarket.
Lionel Railsounds & TMCC was invented & owned in part by rocker Neil Young and the sounds are the best period..


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Phoenix sound systems are very easy to install and full of high quality features. The biggest job is mounting the components. The speaker sound board, volume switch, and computer plug for future programing if desired. Wiring is to screw terminals. Most USA locos have an area in the fuel tank to easily install the speaker, I have never seen one come with a speaker, but is included with the Phoenix kit. Many also come with a power connection, you just need to pick up track power from the loco. Many sounds will play automatically as you speed up or slow down.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Adding sound to the GP is pretty easy. It has a place to plug in for track pickup except you need to have one that will fit the pins. Tfhe unit has no speaker so if you go with the Phoenix sound it is supplied. Knowing Phoenix they may have the plug you need. As folks have mentioned here QSI is comming out with a slip in unit for USAT trains but when is the question. So take your pick. Both sound systems are programable to change sounds. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

"sound ready" on that version means that it has a connector and switch for connection of a sound system. The fuel tank is set up to accommodate a 3" speaker, but there is no speaker there. 

For regular track power, you have about two choices IF you want the sound to run when the engine is stopped. These are the new Phoenix PB9 (about $200) and a Dallee system, about ($100). The Phoenix has better sound than the Dallee, but the Dallee isn't bad. 

see http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/gp9_tips.html for more info about your vintage of GP7/9 

see http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips10/dallee_tips.html for info on the Dallee board. The Dallee doesn't come with a battery, but it will accept a 9V battery to run it while the engine is idling. 

I have never seen the PB9 but it is similar to a P5 with the exception that it has a battery and built in sound triggers. Info on the P5 is at http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/p5_tips.html 

The QSI board (abot $130) has excellent sound, but it needs an external power source to operate when the loco is stopped.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think George needs to turn up his hearing aid







that Dallee is bad news I would not even recommend it to my worst enemy. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Older Dallee boards sound like crap. The newer ones are much better, not as good as Sierra, QSI or Phoenix, but passible


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no experience of the (so called) track power versions of Dallee. 
I have used the Dallee battery/DCC sound extensively. 
Dallee diesel sounds are quite good. 
However, some are monophonic although one or two, such as the GE, are polyphonic. 

I don't like their steam sounds at all.


----------



## foamer01 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you all very much for your responses. I will follow up on the outcome. Thanks again Foamer


----------

